# AMD: PC-Geschäft katastrophal, PS4 und Xbox One als letzter Anker - Nintendo NX auch mit AMD-Power?



## MichaelBonke (17. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *AMD: PC-Geschäft katastrophal, PS4 und Xbox One als letzter Anker - Nintendo NX auch mit AMD-Power?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: AMD: PC-Geschäft katastrophal, PS4 und Xbox One als letzter Anker - Nintendo NX auch mit AMD-Power?


----------



## MRRadioactiv (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe sehr das AMD wieder auf die Beine kommt, ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was rauskommt wenn nur noch die blauen und grünen existieren.


----------



## kamelle (17. Juli 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr das AMD wieder auf die Beine kommt, ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was rauskommt wenn nur noch die blauen und grünen existieren.



Absolut richtig. Selbst dem härtesten Nvidia Fanboy sollte klar sein, dass eine schwache Position am Markt von AMD katastrophale Auswirkungen auf alle haben wird.
Daumen drücken!


----------



## Sanador (17. Juli 2015)

Scheinbar war es keine gute Idee für alle Konsolen die CPU und GPU herzustellen, so hat man keine Fertigungsanlagen frei, um CPUs für die PC-Hersteller anzubieten.
Schließlich sind dort die Umsätze und Gewinne deutlich größer, als Vergleich Intel macht einen Umsatz von 13,2 Mrd. und hat dabei einen Gewinn von 2,7 Mrd. Dollar.


----------



## devilsreject (17. Juli 2015)

Wow Nvidia hat dann wohl ein Monopol. Das wird die ohnehin schon frechen Preise für ein paar Frames wohl noch weiter in die Höhe schrauben. Jeder von uns sollte diese Entwicklung als unglücklich betrachten. Nintendos NX wird auch nichts daran ändern, dass Ding ist doch schon vor bekanntwerden von Details zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Batze (17. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Scheinbar war es keine gute Idee für alle Konsolen die CPU und GPU herzustellen, so hat man keine Fertigungsanlagen frei, um CPUs für die PC-Hersteller anzubieten.
> Schließlich sind dort die Umsätze und Gewinne deutlich größer, als Vergleich Intel macht einen Umsatz von 13,2 Mrd. und hat dabei einen Gewinn von 2,7 Mrd. Dollar.



AMD hat aber schon lange keine eigene Fertigungsanlagen mehr. 

Die einzigen die sich sowas noch leisten können ist Intel. Alle anderen lassen in Auftrag produzieren.

Intel gibt mehr als das zehnfach an Forschungskosten aus und zwar gegenüber AMD sowie auch Nvidia. Es gibt Weltweit nur ganz wenige Firmen die ein ähnlich Hohes Forschungs Budget wie Intel haben. 
Da muss man sich nicht Wundern, das AMD und auch Nvidia gegenüber Intel nicht mehr als ein kleines Körnchen im Wüstensand sind.
Und dafür hält sich dann nämlich AMD gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2015)

Ich bin zwar Intel + Nvidia Nutzer, hoffe aber dennoch, dass sie sich wieder erholen. Konkurrenz ist nämlich immer gut.


----------



## Sanador (17. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> AMD hat aber schon lange keine eigene Fertigungsanlagen mehr.
> 
> Die einzigen die sich sowas noch leisten können ist Intel. Alle anderen lassen in Auftrag produzieren.
> 
> ...


AMD hatte nur die eine in Dresden? Ich dachte, da wären noch mehr Anlagen. 
Dennoch ist die Chip-Ausbeute aufgrund der Konsolen zu niedrig, um im PC-Markt überhaupt konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> AMD hatte nur die eine in Dresden? Ich dachte, da wären noch mehr Anlagen.
> Dennoch ist die Chip-Ausbeute aufgrund der Konsolen zu niedrig, um im PC-Markt überhaupt konkurrenzfähig zu sein.


 AMD hat doch an sich genug CPUs, die von Preis-Leistung her grad für "Büro"-PCs sehr gut sind. Konkurrenzfähig müsste AMD beim Angebot also schon sein. AMD schwächelt leidiglich in dem Bereich, der für Gamer interessant ist. Ein FX-8000er ist kaum besser als ein core i3, aber teils sogar teurer, und ab 160€ hat AMD quasi nix mehr zu bieten, weil ein core i5 stärker selbst als ein teurerer FX9000er ist.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn AMD krachen geht, hätten Intel und Nvidia freie Fahrt und Preiserhöhungen wären wohl an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Scheinbar war es keine gute Idee für alle Konsolen die CPU und GPU herzustellen, so hat man keine Fertigungsanlagen frei, um CPUs für die PC-Hersteller anzubieten.



sehr eigenwillige interpretation.


----------



## kamelle (17. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn AMD krachen geht, hätten Intel und Nvidia freie Fahrt und Preiserhöhungen wären wohl an der Tagesordnung.


Nicht zwingend.
Der entscheidende Punkt ist vielmehr, dass Konkurrenz Neuheiten und Entwicklung notwendig macht.


----------



## Hoodium (17. Juli 2015)

Womit wohl feststeht das auch die NX underpowered sein wird...

...schon hart was aus AMD geworden ist, vor ein paar Jahren waren die noch konkurrenzfähig.
Und wenn sie mal etwas gutes wie Mantle probieren, kommt MS daher und macht es einfach noch
mal viel besser


----------



## NeroOne (17. Juli 2015)

*Titel*



kamelle schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.
> Der entscheidende Punkt ist vielmehr, dass Konkurrenz Neuheiten und Entwicklung notwendig macht.



Der Nachteil einer Monopolstellung ist ja wohl die alleinige Preisbestimmung -> jedenfalls für den Endverbraucher. Was also sollte Nvidea davon abhalten die Preise zu erhöhen???
Ich selbst habe seid ich denken kann Nvidea Grafikkarten und wurde leider  von der "neuen" AMD Generation bitter enttäuscht. Ich hoffe das AMD sich hält, den Konkurrenz 
ist das beste was dem Markt passieren kann.


----------



## theking2502 (17. Juli 2015)

Kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen.
So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, hat Nvidia nur PhysicX. Darauf kann ich getrost verzichten, denn es ist mir nie wirklich aufgefallen.
AMD hat zwar kein  PhysicX, ist aber vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis wesentlich besser als Nvidia.

Ich persönlich kaufe mir keine Nvidia mehr, da sie einfach zu teuer sind und dafür zu wenig leisten. Und der Mehrwert von PhysicX ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Und die ganzen Software-Dienste,  die Nvidia anbietet, sind meiner Meinung nicht mehr als nette Dreingabe und kann durch jede Freeware ersetzt werden. Welche es meistens sogar besser machen.

Wie gesagt. Nvidia ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Und für mich auch eher wie ein Apple Produkt.
Es kann nicht mehr, kostet aber mehr und man kann sagen "Ich habe eine Nvidia"


----------



## Sanador (17. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sehr eigenwillige interpretation.


_Einziger Lichtblick ist die Semi-Custom-Sparte, die neben den Konsolen-Chips für die Playstation 4, die Wii U und die Xbox One auch Embedded- sowie Enterprise-Prozessoren enthält: Die erzielte zwar nur noch 577 statt 699 Millionen US-Dollar wie im Jahr zuvor, der Gewinn liegt mit 109 Millionen aber nicht allzu weit unter den 129 Millionen US-Dollar des Vorjahres. Im dritten Quartal 2014 erreichte die Abteilung nahezu den gleichen Gewinn bei mehr Umsatz.
_
Man macht mit den Konsolen Gewinn, doch wirklich lukrativ ist es nicht.
So eigenwilligen ist somit die Interpretation nicht.


----------



## JuLiuS1991 (17. Juli 2015)

@theking2502

Das ist falsch. Die neuesten Karten von Nvidia, damit meine ich speziell die 900er Reihe, arbeiten wesentlich effizienter als die Pendants von AMD. Das ist Fakt und via etlichen Tests bestätigt. Gerade die GTX 970 ist für ihr fantastisches Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bekannt geworden und gilt auch jetzt noch als absolute Top Karte. 

Was die Software angeht sind wir einer Meinung. Nvidia Experience (stellt Spiele automatisch optimal ein) ist nur Schnickschnack, ziemlich praktischer und gut funktionierender allerdings. 

Nvidia hat mit der 900er Reihe fabelhafte Karten ins Rennen geschickt. Ich finde es schade, dass AMD da schlichtweg nicht mithalten kann. Vielleicht kommt das ja aber noch.


----------



## Desotho (18. Juli 2015)

Vor Jahren unzufrieden gewesen sowohl mit AMD Prozessor als auch mit Grafikkarte. Seitdem Nvidia und Intel.
Die Karten werden längst neu gemischt worden sein, aber hat sich bei mir einfach so verankert seitdem.


----------



## Roones (18. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist doch viel mehr, dass die Hersteller und Distris die Preise auf Grund des Dollar-Kurses seit Monaten in die Höhe ziehen. Das kann und will sich doch alles keiner mehr leisten!


----------



## Aenimus (18. Juli 2015)

Was AMD bräuchte wäre mal so ein Kracher wie die GTX 970. Desweiteren müssten sie in Sachen Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke besser werden. Meine GTX 970 Phantom rennt wie ein Stier und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Will sagen unhöhrbar aus meinem Gehäuse. Aber was macht AMD, baut schrottware in die neuen "Next-Gen-Konsolen". Da ist es doch logisch das ich mich weder bei den Konsolen noch bei den Grafikkarten von Amd nach leistungsstarker Hardware umsehe. Dann bleibt mir ja nur Intel und Nvidia.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2015)

das Problem ist eher das AMD nicht aus dem Fail der angeblich "tollen" 970 was gemacht hat


----------



## Hoodium (18. Juli 2015)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Nvidia ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Und für mich auch eher wie ein Apple Produkt.
> Es kann nicht mehr, kostet aber mehr und man kann sagen "Ich habe eine Nvidia"



Nvidia baut Porsche, während AMD gechippte Calibras verkauft.
Das ging auch lange gut, aber jetzt sind letztere noch nichtmal mehr in der Anschaffung günstiger und können mit den neuen Modellen einfach nicht
mehr mithalten.

Als ich noch AMD+ATI hatte musste ich im Winter selten die Heizung anmachen. Aber außer der eingebauten Elektroheizung (weil die Dinger endlos ineffizient sind) gibt es absolut nichts mehr was für AMD spricht im Moment.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Man macht mit den Konsolen Gewinn, doch wirklich lukrativ ist es nicht.



aber offenbar lukrativer als alles anderes, was amd macht.


----------



## Celerex (18. Juli 2015)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen.
> So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, hat Nvidia nur PhysicX. Darauf kann ich getrost verzichten, denn es ist mir nie wirklich aufgefallen.
> 
> Ich persönlich kaufe mir keine Nvidia mehr, da sie einfach zu teuer sind und dafür zu wenig leisten. Und der Mehrwert von PhysicX ist praktisch nicht vorhanden.



Nur weil man keine Ahnung hat, was PhysX ist und was es kann, braucht man es nicht verschmähen. Es gibt einige Spiele, die von PhysX profitieren und es werden in Zukunft noch viele neue dazukommen. Solange AMD hier nichts adäquates anbieten kann, hat NVIDIA eben die Nase vorn. Haben oder nicht haben, darauf kommt es hier an. 

Ich war lange Zeit selbst Verfechter von AMD und hatte sowohl Prozessor als auch Grafikkarten nur von AMD. Wenn ich für Freunde neue PCs zusammengestellt habe, wurde auch nie etwas anderes verbaut. Ich habe genau wie du NVIDIA (und auch Intel) für ihre Preise verurteilt. Mittlerweile kann man den Kauf von AMD Hardware aber einfach nicht mehr rechtfertigen. Die Performance der High End Karten sind NVIDIA zwar ebenbürtig, aber die Effizienz der AMD Karten ist im Vergleich katastrophal. Da zahl ich lieber 150 Euro mehr für gute Qualität, ausgezeichneten Treibersupport, geringerem Stromverbrauch, PhysX und Schnickschnack wie HairWorks.  



> Und die ganzen Software-Dienste,  die Nvidia anbietet, sind meiner Meinung nicht mehr als nette Dreingabe und kann durch jede Freeware ersetzt werden. Welche es meistens sogar besser machen.



Welches Freeware Tool ersetzt Geforce Experience und erfüllt seinen Zweck besser? Über ShadowPlay lässt sich streiten, aber es hat einen deutlich geringeren Leistungsverlust als beispielsweise Fraps und speichert die Videos in gleicher Qualität und geringerer Dateigröße ab. Mir fällt auf Anhieb auch hier kein "besserer" freeware Ersatz ein. 



> Wie gesagt. Nvidia ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Und für mich auch eher wie ein Apple Produkt.
> Es kann nicht mehr, kostet aber mehr und man kann sagen "Ich habe eine Nvidia"



Wer sich gründlich informiert und Wert auf gute Qualität legt, profitiert von NVIDIA Karten, auch wenn es nicht so recht in dein Weltbild passt. Das trifft auch auf Apple's Produkte zu. Aber wie ich oben schon angeführt habe, war ich früher genauso wie du. Wenn man sich etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat, ist es schwer, das wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## Ghost916 (18. Juli 2015)

Wirklich bedauerlich, und das unter anderem auch weil für viele das Image wichtiger ist. Meine Sapphire R290 ist leiser (Spulenfiepen), preiswerter, hat 4GB VRAM und ist fast genau so schnell wie eine GTX 970. Die etwas geringere Effizienz und fehlendes PhysX (Habe keine Spiele damit) nehme ich da gern in Kauf.


----------



## AdmiralZorn (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe wirklich das AMD mit dem neuen Fertigungsverfahren 2016 ein  schickes Produkt raushauen, was die Rohleistung auch auspacken kann.  Dahingehend hat AMD wie es scheint seit CGN massive Probleme. Ich mag mich auch erinnern so 2009, das AMD für weniger stromhungrige  Grafikkarten stand, die in der Regel weniger gefressen haben als die von  NV. Zeiten ändern sich.  Ich hoffe wirklich das sie das bis dahin reißen können. Das ist besser  für uns alle, auch im Hinblick auf die generell freundlichere  Ausrichtung mit in der Regel Unterstützung und Förderung offener  Standards. 

 Schaffen sie das nicht, werd ich vll doch mal mit einer Geforce liebäugeln (NV Inspector, höheres DS und AO per Treiber reizen schon ein wenig). Bislang hat deren Geschäftsgebahren (Preisgestaltung, 970) und das Verhältnis AMD/NV mich effektiv vom Kauf einer ihrer (G)rafikkarten abgehalten.



> Wie gesagt. Nvidia ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Und für mich auch eher wie ein Apple Produkt. Es kann nicht mehr, kostet aber mehr und man kann sagen *"Ich habe eine Nvidia" *


  Wobei ich hier ehrlich sagen muss, dass es tatsächlich sehr viele Leute  gibt, die Nvidia wie ein Apple Produkt handhaben und sich damit  aufplustern. Kenne selber so einen in meinem Umfeld. Da kommen dann  solche Kommentare wie: "(AMD) Treiber sind scheiße!", " Atomkraftwerk", "Mehr  Abwärme als FPS" und mein persönliches Highlight "G(eforce) steht für  Grafikkarte!"



			
				Cerelex schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Freeware Tool ersetzt Geforce Experience und erfüllt seinen  Zweck besser? Über ShadowPlay lässt sich streiten, aber es hat einen  deutlich geringeren Leistungsverlust als  beispielsweise Fraps und  speichert die Videos in gleicher Qualität und  geringerer Dateigröße ab.  Mir fällt auf Anhieb auch hier kein  "besserer" freeware Ersatz ein.



Gleichwertig ist auf jeden Fall Raptr als "AMD Gaming Evolved App" mit GVR (Game Video Recording) das die AMD Video Codec Engine (VCE) verwendet und einen ähnlichen Leistungsverlust hat wie Shadowplay, die selben Funktionen bietet und ähnlich einfach funktioniert. GVR geht auch mit NV, nutzt denk ich mal dann NVENC. Des weiteren kann es auch die aktuellsten Treiber laden und Spiele optimieren. Wer noch wissen will wie lange er welches Spiel gespielt hat und ingame chatten will, für dem ist das Programm eine gar nicht so schlechte Idee. Nutze es selber seitdem der letzte Eigentümer Xfire effektiv als Gaming Messenger and die Wand gefahren und eingestellt hat. Ist nun eine Turnament Plattform  (Ruhe in Frieden XF ).


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Wobei ich aber sagen muß daß Raptr mein System mehr ausbremst als damals Nvidia Experience. Black Flag war mit Raptr nicht spielbar. Ruckelte wie Sau. Mußte daher Raptr regelmäßig vor Spielstart komplett beenden. Mit Rogue funktioniert das ganze wieder. Aber dafür bin ich mit der Leistung meiner R290 bislang zufrieden. Was danach irgendwann mal kommt keine Ahnung. Bin da offen. Aber bis dahin dauert es sicher noch 1-2 Jahre mindestens. Nach aktueller Entwicklung siehts aber um AMD nicht rosig aus. D.h. im dümmsten Fall hab ich dann gar keine Wahl und habe nur Nividia zur Auswahl.


----------



## AdmiralZorn (18. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber sagen muß daß Raptr mein System mehr ausbremst als damals Nvidia Experience. Black Flag war mit Raptr nicht spielbar. Ruckelte wie Sau. Mit Rogue funktionierts wieder. Aber dafür bin ich mit der Leistung meiner R290 bislang zufrieden. Was danach irgendwann mal kommt keine Ahnung. Bin da offen. Aber bis dahin dauert es sicher noch 1-2 Jahre mindestens.



Das kann passieren wenn man so oft raustabbt. Habe nicht wirklich Probleme damit persönlich. Gab es zu Blag Flag eigentlich schon GVR mit VCE? Weiß das gerade nicht.
Mit der Leisungszufriedenheit sieht es bei mir ein wenig anders aus. Da könne noch mehr. Bei der 6950 die ich davor besaß. ( hab jetzt ne r 9 290) hatte ich das Gefühl mehr von zu haben.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Naja ich bin von der 1 GB 560ti auf die R9 290 umgeswitcht. Klar geht mehr. Keine Frage. Aber für die Geforce 970 200-250 EUR mehr auf den Tisch legen ?? Ich bin eigentlich immer gut gefahren, mir eine Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte um die 300 EUR zu holen. Da geht leistungsmäßig zwar immer mehr aber zu welchen Aufpreisen ? Nach ca. 2-3 Jahren (je nach Entwicklung vom Hardwarehunger) kommt dann wieder eine neue 300 EUR Karte.

Mal sehen was dann so 2017 anstehen wird. Bis dahin langt die Leistung von meiner 290er hoffentlich.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Juli 2015)

Dass AMD im Prozessersegment nicht gut aufgestellt ist, ist kein Geheimnis, aber dass sie bei Grafikkarten ebenfalls derart schwächeln überrascht mich. Jetzt gab es doch mit den neuen Konsolen zum ersten mal seit Jahren überhaupt einen Grund, sich eine neue Karte zu kaufen. Besser wird die Ausgangslage so schnell nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Dass AMD im Prozessersegment nicht gut aufgestellt ist, ist kein Geheimnis, aber dass sie bei Grafikkarten ebenfalls derart schwächeln überrascht mich.


  Wie jetzt "schwächeln" ? Von Preis-Leistung her sind die im Bereich, der die weitaus meisten Hobbygamer anspricht (100 bis 400 Euro)  gut aufgestellt. Sie sind billiger als ähnlich starke Karten von Nvidia, brauchen dafür aber mehr Strom. Der Preisvorteil geht aber erst dann verloren, wenn man täglich im Schnitt mind 2-3h spielt und die Karte 2-3 Jahre nutzt.

Oder meinst du schwächeln beim Umsatz/Marktanteil? Das kann u.a. daran liegen, dass Nvidia mehr Marketing macht und auch immer wieder die hartnäckige Legende in Foren&co umherschweift, Nvidia hätte bessere/zuverlässigere Treiber und seltener mal technische Probleme, was aber Quatsch ist. Da tun sich AMD und Nvidia nämlich nix.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder meinst du schwächeln beim Umsatz/Marktanteil? Das kann u.a. daran liegen, dass Nvidia mehr Marketing macht und auch immer wieder die hartnäckige Legende in Foren&co umherschweift, Nvidia hätte bessere/zuverlässigere Treiber und seltener mal technische Probleme, was aber Quatsch ist. Da tun sich AMD und Nvidia nämlich nix.



Faktum ist aber, das einige Spiele, wenn überhaupt , nur mit nVidia vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen sind, ohne Große Einbrüche. Und das hat nichts mit der Karten Qualität zu tun, sondern weil so gut wie alle auf nVidia arbeiten, und so wie es ausschaut wohl auch dafür bezahlt werden. nachweißbar ist es zwar nicht, aber wäre doch nicht das erste mal.
Beispiele, da reicht ein überblick über die letzten Probleme bei so einigen Spielen, wo angeblich AMD/ATI nicht genug Support an die Firmen geliefert hat. hahaha.

Und solange es immer noch ein paar Dummis mit Null Ahnung gibt, die ein i3 besser darstellen lassen als einen AMD FX 8xxx 
(mit dem man alle aktuellen Spiele bestens zocken kann, danach ist eh nur die Graka verantwortlich), 
weil sie damit Uralt Spiele zocken, die keinen echten 4 Kerner unterstützen, wird sich auch daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Faktum ist aber, das einige Spiele, wenn überhaupt , nur mit nVidia vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen sind, ohne Große Einbrüche. Und das hat nichts mit der Karten Qualität zu tun, sondern weil so gut wie alle auf nVidia arbeiten, und so wie es ausschaut wohl auch dafür bezahlt werden. nachweißbar ist es zwar nicht, aber wäre doch nicht das erste mal.


 Faktr ist ebenso, dass es auch einige Spiele gibt, bei denen Nvidia schwächelt, das ist ja eben der Witz. In Wahrheit tun sich beide halt nix, mal "versagt" Nvidia bei einem Titel oder einem neuen Treiber, mal AMD - und so gut wie immer werden die Probleme ja dann auch mit einem Patch oder neuen Treiber gelöst. Wenn du jetzt nur bei AMD so was wahrnimmst, dann muss das daran liegen, dass du Dich einfach nur per Zufall für die Titel, bei denen was mit Nvidia nicht gut klappt, nicht interessiert hast   zB Skyrim ^^ 





> Und solange es immer noch ein paar Dummis mit Null Ahnung gibt, die ein i3 besser darstellen lassen als einen AMD FX 8xxx


 die core i3 sind zwischen den 6000er und 8000er FX, was die Leistung angeht, und zwar erweisen durch viele Spieletests. Und zwar trotz nur 2 echten Kernen und NICHT bei "uralt"-Games. Natürlich sind 4 echte Kerne besser als 2 Kerne und 4 Threads, daher sind die core i5 ja auch  schneller. Aber die Intels sind halt moderner und effizienter, so dass den AMD FX-6000ern die mehr Kerne und höheren Taktraten nicht viel helfen und die FX-8000er nur leicht vor den i3 liegen.


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2015)

Dann Nenn mir doch bitte mal Spiele, mit echter nur 4 Kern Unterstützung wo ein i3 einen FX 8xxx abhängt.
Wenn solche Spiele wie Anno 2070, BF3, Dirt3, Dirt Rally, Starcraft2, u.s.w. in den Tests stehen, da muss man sich nicht wundern. Das sind Spiele, rein auf 2 Core Optimiert sind. Der i3 hat einen höheren internen Takt, nutzt seine 2 Kerne dabei voll aus, brauch auch nicht mehr, und ist klar das er da vorteile hat. Ein FX 8xxx kann sein Potenzial der 4/4 kerne da gar nicht ausspielen.

Nenn mir bitte mal echte Multithread Anwendungen wo ein i3 einen Fx 8xxx in die Schranken verweißt. Also sowas wie Cinebench. 
Läst du da einen i3 auf Single Core arbeiten, ist er schneller, auf rein Multicore hat er null Chance gegen einen echten AMD 4 Kerner. Selbst ein i5 hat da Probleme.
Oder starte mal 20 Anwendungen gleichzeitig, mal sehen was dann passiert.

Ich denke mal, da weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann Nenn mir doch bitte mal Spiele, mit echter nur 4 Kern Unterstützung wo ein i3 einen FX 8xxx abhängt.


 Kannst oder willst du nicht lesen? ^^ wo hab ich denn geschrieben, dass ein i3 den 8000er abhängt? Junge Junge, langsam wird es echt nur noch nervig mit Dir...


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Intel + Nvidia Nutzer, hoffe aber dennoch, dass sie sich wieder erholen. Konkurrenz ist nämlich immer gut.



Tja, aber Du skizzierst leider exakt das Problem. Klar kapiert eigentlich jeder, dass AMDs weitere Existenz mehr als begrüßenswert ist und wünscht ihnen das auch, aber wenn niemand (oder eben zu wenig) deren Produkte kauft, wird sich AMD nicht halten können.
Die Anzahl der Leute, die AMD-Produkte in erster Linie deshalb kauft, weil sie deren Fortbestand explizit sichern möchten, dürfte verschwindend gering sein (mach ich auch nicht). 

Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass es AMD noch gelingen wird, das Ruder rumzureißen; man hat imho schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr die Mittel, um zur Konkurrenz aufschließen zu können. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie es schaffen, mit "Zen" tatsächlich die Karten neu zu mischen; allein fehlt mir der Glaube.

Meine (schwarze) Prognose:

AMD hört 2017, spätestens 2018 auf, zu existieren - jedenfalls in der Form, wie wir das heute kennen. Ich prophezeie einen vollständigen Rückzug aus dem Consumer-Markt.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2015)

Dann hätten Intel und Nvidia freie Fahrt und Preiserhöhungen wohl unausweichlich.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder meinst du schwächeln beim Umsatz/Marktanteil?



Exakt.


----------

